# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vodafone / Sercomm H300s QoS

## xenzo33

Καλησπερα παιδια  :Smile: 

Εδω και καιρο εχω αλλαξει την συνδεση μου απο vodafone adsl με ενα zte router σε vdsl 50 με το sercomm h300s δουλευει κανονικα η γραμμη μου και η ταχυτητα ειναι αριστη αλλα το προβλημα μου ειναι το εξης:

Υπαρχουν πανω απο 5 συσκευες μεσω wifi και 2 μεσω καλωδιου , γενικα υπαρχει θεμα με το ping (ms) οταν καποιος π.χ βλεπει youtube , τραβαει ολο το bandwith και ανεβαζει το ms αρκετα , υπαρχει καποια λυση?

Γενικα το εψαξα και ειδα οτι δεν εχει qos το συγκεκριμενο router ομως απο console 

usermode="admin"
page_data_init("settings")

στα settings βγαζει qos χωρις επιλογη για καταταξη συσκευων, παρα μονο ftth klbs (1048576)

ακομα και με cforspeed και ping traffic control παλι εχει προβλημα που και που.

Εαν οχι υπαρχει καποιο καλο router εως 100ε να λυσω τα προβληματα μου?

Ευχαριστω  :Wink:

----------


## NasosdemGS

Απ' όσα έχω διαβάσει εδώ, το συγκεκριμένο Modem/Router είναι απλά για κλάμματα. Και επειδή έτυχε να αναβαθμίζω αυτές τις μέρες σε VDSL 100 και μου ήρθε αυτό, προσωπικά είτε θα το βάλω ως Modem με κλειστό DCHP (κλάμα που δεν μπορώ να κλείσω NAT) και θα κουμπώσω πάνω το VR400 μου για να κάνει QoS, είτε θα βάλω το VR400 ως βασικό και θα δω αν μπορώ να το κάνω για σκέτη τηλεφωνία αυτό ή να πάρω κωδικούς και να βάλω ένα παλιό Speedport 2i για τηλεφωνία σε bridge mode.

----------

